# Pictures of mostly Cupid



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Ive got some new photos to post, they are mostly of Cupid.

Preening! Hes just starting a molt so hes been doing a lot of preening....








Pillows sure are comfy to relax on! 








Putting on a show for Aero.
















He always looks like hes smiling to me 








Anything they get their beaks onto becomes a toy!








Pics from a trip outside a couple days ago.
















Hold still fingers so I can get some scritches!!! 
























Enjoying the fruits of all his bugging!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hello, handsome boy! I seriously think he is one of the prettiest 'tiels on the forum.  And Aero always looks so cuddly.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

He is a gorgeous boy! I love the pics where you can see his tongue! And Aero is beautiful, as always


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

enigma731 said:


> Hello, handsome boy! I seriously think he is one of the prettiest 'tiels on the forum.  And Aero always looks so cuddly.


Aw Thanks I dont know, Roo and Sunny are pretty gorgeous! Everyone has gorgeous cockatiels!



JaimeS said:


> He is a gorgeous boy! I love the pics where you can see his tongue! And Aero is beautiful, as always


Thanks JaimeS I know cockatiel tongues are so wierd but cool looking!


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

they are great pics, i love the way he looks so happy .. and yes he does look like he is always smiling, and Aero is just gorjus! ... Cupid looks so cute doing heartwings to her


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Aw, what happy looking little birdies. They are both really cute!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

You're tiels always looks so healthy and happy!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I just love see pictures of your birds. They are both so beautiful. You have done a great job with them.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

You have the cutest couple ever!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone You are all so nice!!!


----------



## Peek-A-Boo (Aug 5, 2007)

Both are such gorgeous cockatiels! Love the photos!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Theyre absolutely gorgeous I loved the video where Cupid is whistling and doing heart wings for Aero while she eats millet.How precious Thanks for sharing x x


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I really enjoy looking at them as they are both adorable


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks Peek A Boo, Nassrah, and Lindsey


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

I love looking at pictures of Cupid and Aero, they're both gorgeous


----------



## Krissy (May 27, 2012)

They are absolutely gorgeous - they look so happy. Good job!


----------



## Pidge (May 30, 2012)

Cupid is such a handsome little boy and is rediculously photogenic!


----------

